# Help Stop The Killing In Milford, Mass.



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

There are currently two different posts going on right now concerning the inhumane killing of pigeons. Here is the orginal news story.

http://www.milforddailynews.com/loc...articleid=67141


I have contacted various state and national organizations. Primarly the MSPCA, here is their suggestion as to how you can help. 

Dear Warren,

The Town Manager, Louis Celozzi, is not interested in the non-lethal proposal. I would recommend that you have people call him at 508-634-2303 and the Board of Health at 508-634-2315. The general feeling is that pressure from people living in Milford is going to be more effective than people from outside of the town but feel free to pass those numbers around.

Best,

Cheryl 

Local citizens, will carry the most weight as always, but a few hundred phone calls 1st thing Monday morning could not hurt. Milford is thumbing their nose at the MSPCA, and could use your help.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*The Town Manager, Louis Celozzi, is not interested in the non-lethal proposal. *   
How disgusting is that? 
I wonder if this person has ever witnessed an animal after they ingested a lethal substance.

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

What makes this even more sickening is the Humane Society of US, has offered to pay for a non-lethal solution. See letter on other thread.

They are hell bent on killing pigeons, not providing a humane solution for free. Come hell or high water, Monday morning, I will be calling their office. If I can get a few dozen people to do the same, perhaps we can have a small impact !!


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

i will call them....just let me put myself together,i am a bit shy because i am a afraid 
that he might find pigeons a waste of time. but if i help the pigeons i will try.
i hate him if he finds the pigeons a waste of time


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Milford Mass Plan Pigeon Poisoning*

I plan on calling Monday also. The Humane Society 's alternative was very successful in Milford CT and they were grateful for this humane alternative. Why won't Milford MASS try it? Maybe they have a financial interest in the poison company. Those poor things sitting up there unaware of their planned fate. I have been trying to contact PETA as well. Maybe contacting the writer of the article will help as well.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Warren,

You can count me in...I'll be giving them a call Monday a.m. My father was born there. Grandfather was a doctor there.

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*List of foes to killing grows*

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=67486

People from this site, helped to bring attention to the Milford situation. There must be at least three other treads on this same subject. Emails and phone calls, have given the city fathers cause to rethink their position. This is great news !!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Send A EMAIL !*

If the thought of calling the Town Manager Louis Celozzi at 508-634-2303, seems a little forward to you. Then simple click on [email protected] and this will go into the MSPCA wild life division, and tell them you support their efforts to stop the killing in Milford.

I placed this ad in the pet section of an internet publication covering the Milford area. http://www.news.us/showposting.aspx?p=398 . We got the ball rolling, know all we have to do, is make Milford City officials feel, it is simply to much trouble to go through. If you can get a friend or two to help out, then so much the better. They must come to believe, that we are not simply going to just go away.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*Send A EMAIL ! * 

I sent an email....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*A Report From Feral Pigeon !*

Hi all,

I spoke with Paul Mazzuchelli's office today who said Paul would be out of the office all day today (Monday) and that she was sending calls to Louis' office.
Louis' line was busy, so I called Paul's office back and didn't let them transfer the call.

The woman answering for the board of health did discuss the matter with me. Said they were getting phone calls from "all around the world" today! The woman specifically mentioned Belgium and the UK. 

She seemed concerned using a deterrent would only send the problem elsewhere to be dealt with in another location. She cited the hospital instance where poison had been used and that they no longer seemed to have a problem. She had no real answer for the inhumane method of "disbursement" and how the poison could impact other animals or the environment. A pregnant silence. She did say that they would meet tonight to discuss other alternatives and that they were considering another option which only deters the pigeons. 

Of course, when I tried back later in the morning for Louis, they said he was gone for the day.

Think it's called feeling alot of eyes on them.

fp


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*I spoke with Paul Mazzuchelli's office today who said Paul would be out of the office all day today (Monday) and that she was sending calls to Louis' office.
Of course, when I tried back later in the morning for Louis, they said he was gone for the day.*
Looks like the 'pressure' is on.  

*Said they were getting phone calls from "all around the world" today! The woman specifically mentioned Belgium and the UK. * 
I'm quite sure these 'higher ups' are complete baffled at how the word got out, worldwide. I love it!  

Thanks for the update Warren.  

Cindy


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Update Milford Poison Plan*

Thanks to all who are helping!!

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=67512


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*This is good news !*

"The 11th hour move by selectmen was lauded by a handful of local residents who came armed with information to persuade selectmen to stop the planned chemical poisoning."

Local people are getting involved which is a real good sign. This will have much more impact then calls from all over the world. My guess is, they will feel obligated to give the alternatives a try. Let's hope so.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Help Stop The Killing In Milford, Mass*

The Milford "Critter-Getter" responded on their local community message board

http://www.exploreokoboji.com/bulletinboard/subject_display.asp?topic_id=1845&subject_id=2501


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Help Stop The Killing In Milford Mass*

Someone sent me the Critter-Getter link, but does anyone think this is related to Milford Mass? It may be related to something else?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't think that link is directly related to Milford, Mass. But, does it really matter. Billy Bob and his pickup truck with the skull and cross bones on it. Gets his self some pigeon killing bait, and Presto !! He is an expert on "pigeon control."

With a pail of corn, he mixes in some special killing agent. Then fer $2800 Billy Bob, will solve them pigeon problems, yes sir.

What can a reader or visitor of this site do. Well, one easy thing you can do, if you employ a pest control company. Ask, if they can kill off some pigeons for you. If they say yes, then fire them ! Many national firms, will have policys againest killing pigeons, at their various offices. I know for instance, that the Terminix office, covering central Pa., will NOT kill pigeons.

It may not be enough to target the various cities who want to kill pigeons. Making those pest control companies, who kill pigeons, lose other business, may get them to stop.

Then again, there is always, Billy Bob, chewing his tobacca, who would poisen his own mother, if there was a buck in it !!


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Update On The Milford Ma Pigeons*

http://www.livingwithwildlife.org/wildlifehelp/Milford pigeons.html


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank You Pittsburgh24 !!!  

Your efforts, as well as others on this site, got the ball rolling. Now other animal rights groups have joined the fight !! Never underestimate the power of the pen !! You brought this to my attention, and I spent three hours writing every official and pigeon fancier I could think of. Other readers on this site made phone calls, and then the thing started to mushroom.

Someday, all these efforts will be centralized, in order to brings hundreds and thousands of phone calls and emails to bear on those city officials, who will attempt to "exterminate" our friends out of exsistance. We were not there to save the passenger pigeon, but by God, we will be there for our feral friends.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Warren, thank you as well*

I agree, every effort counts toward the possibility of pigeon poisoning being a thing of the past. I love the ferels, poor little guys. The thought of them not knowing that they are eating poison fed by humans is so awful. I wish people would take a minute to notice their behavior and what a wonderful part of nature they are.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Pittsburgh24 provided this link:

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=68000


Your keeping them on the run Pitt !


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Good News From Milford!!!!!*

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=68434


----------

